#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Hoofddoek

## magere hein

Kan een moslima mij uitleggen waarom de hoofddoek gedragen wordt? Zelf heb ik er een vooroordeel over, dus misschien kun/wil je die wegnemen?
Ik kan het nl. niet helpen dat ik overeenkomsten zie met een burka of niqab en zie er persoonlijk vrouw-onderdrukking in terug. Maar misschien zie ik dit volledig verkeerd. Waarom moeten de haren bedekt blijven? Ik zou dus willen weten of het (geheel) vrijwillig gebeurt of verplicht is, met het idee erachter en wat evt. de sancties zijn als de hoofddoek af gaat?

----------


## magere hein

> Daar kun je psychologische hulp voor krijgen bij een ggz-instelling. Succes gozer.


Dat is niet echt antwoord op mijn vraag!

----------


## Soumaya73

> Dat is niet echt antwoord op mijn vraag!


Omdat het een gebod is van Allah swt. Het staat in de Koran

----------


## Alibombali

Het staat NIET in de Koran dat hoofddoek verplicht is. Er staat louter, boezem bedekken. Als Allah het echt zou willen dat vrouwen hoofddoek moeten dragen dan zou er een soera komen met een ayet "haren van vrouw moet bedekt zijn". Staat dat er? Neen! Hoofddoek dragen is cultuurgebonden. Als een vrouw geen hoofddoek zou dragen, zou t schande zijn van de familie. Wat zouden de vrienden, kennissen van de familie zeggen? Ja, mensen gaan dan roddelen en dat wil de familie niet en daarom wordt t meestal, niet altijd opgelegt of zodanig ingeboord bij t arme meisje dat t verplicht is. Een vrouw met hoofddoek is niet beter dan een zonder.Deze onderwerp zal voor nodige discussie zorgen maar ik vind t triest dat wij als moslims niet even in de boeken duiken en ZELF even lezen. Neen, in plaats daarvan wordt er naar een imam geluisterd (die t allemaal beter weet).Het is taboe om over te praten, zeker in de Marokkaanse gemeenschap. Mensen kijken niet verder dan hun neus langer is.

----------


## Alibombali

Nog een kort antwoord op je directe vraag: Vroeger, nog voor de tijd van profeet Mohammed, droegen vrouwen hoofdoeken. Waarom? Water was in die tijd erg schaars en omdat het daar ontiegelijk warm is konden de vrouwen niet om de 2 dagen hun haren wassen. Mannen droegen ook een sluier. Maar zals gezegd, dat is in regio en het is krankzinnig dat het ook in Europa, Amerika, sommige delen van Azie ook gedragen wordt want wat ik al schreef: hoofddoek is cultuur, geen geloof.

----------


## ZahraK

> Het staat NIET in de Koran dat hoofddoek verplicht is. Er staat louter, boezem bedekken. Als Allah het echt zou willen dat vrouwen hoofddoek moeten dragen dan zou er een soera komen met een ayet "haren van vrouw moet bedekt zijn". Staat dat er? Neen! Hoofddoek dragen is cultuurgebonden. Als een vrouw geen hoofddoek zou dragen, zou t schande zijn van de familie. Wat zouden de vrienden, kennissen van de familie zeggen? Ja, mensen gaan dan roddelen en dat wil de familie niet en daarom wordt t meestal, niet altijd opgelegt of zodanig ingeboord bij t arme meisje dat t verplicht is. Een vrouw met hoofddoek is niet beter dan een zonder.Deze onderwerp zal voor nodige discussie zorgen maar ik vind t triest dat wij als moslims niet even in de boeken duiken en ZELF even lezen. Neen, in plaats daarvan wordt er naar een imam geluisterd (die t allemaal beter weet).Het is taboe om over te praten, zeker in de Marokkaanse gemeenschap. Mensen kijken niet verder dan hun neus langer is.



Ik ben het hier niet helemaal mee eens. Het staat misschien niet letterlijk in de Koran maar je miet ook kijken naar wat de geleerden hierover zeggen. Een hijaab dragen is een gebod. Hijaab is niet hetzelfde als gewoon hoofddoek. Hijaab heeft te maken met zowel de kleren als het gedrag van een moslima. Het gedrag speelt een heel belangrijke rol in het geliof en in het leven van een moslim(a). Daarnaast moet de kledij zich voldoen aan de voorwaarden, (met voorwaarden bedoel ik dat de kledij lang genoeg moet zijn, niet doorziend en los/breed genoeg). Ik geef wel toe dat er tegenwoordig zoveel islamitische normen en waarden vermengd worden met cultuur, dat ze soms zelfs het geloof tegenspreken. Zoals bijv. Al die bijgeloof dingens etc. Hoofddoek dragen is een eigen keuze, een vriuw kiest zelf of ze het gebod van haar Heer, haar Schepper wil aannemen en doen. Het is een soort aanbidding. Uit ervarkng kan ik zeggen dat het helemaal niet onderdrukt aanvoelt of iets in die aard. Ik voel me er zelfs heel goed in en vrij, heel vrij. Maar ik denk dat het afhangt van hoe geinformeerd een persoon is over het dragen van een hoofddoek. Als iemand het gewoon zou doen omdat die verplicht zou zijn door haar familie zonder dat zij zelf weet waarom zij dit draagt, dan zou zij zich misschien niet zo vrij voelen, maar dat Heeft dan niet te maken met het geloof zelf of met de betekenis van de hijaab/of hoofddoek.

----------

